# Tall boots, can't find ones that fit!



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I went to the horseloverz tack store today hoping to buy a pair of tall boots and after trying on about 7 pairs i could not find any that fit, i'm so frustrated, i wear an 8-8.5, so that was fine, but it seemed like every boot i tried on was too loose in the ankle and would bunch up when i tried to point my toes, or they were too tight in the calf and i couldn't zip them without pinching, or then if they fit that way, they came up too high and i couldn't bend my knee...i ended up buying a pair of paddock boots and half chaps, does anyone have any suggestions for tall boots because in the future i would still like to get them


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

I usually find that my boots stretch out around the calves after a few rides so i like to have them a little tight in that area when Im trying them on. I buy half chaps tight too. The ones I just bought recently were kind of tough to zip at first but now they fit like a glove! You don't want them tight in the ankle so that you can keep your heels down without a problem. I wouldn't want them to be slouchy though so I'm not sure how loose we are talking about. What brands were you trying? Was some one at the tack store helping you? I like ariat if you can swing the expense.


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

Rachel, measure your calf. Follow this: http://www.nittanyimports.com/measure.png

Let me know what the size is. My foot is a size 8 and I've just been through a whole "tall boot ordeal". I can probably help for sure.


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

And what discipline are we talking here?


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

Rachel1786 said:


> I went to the horseloverz tack store today hoping to buy a pair of tall boots and after trying on about 7 pairs i could not find any that fit, i'm so frustrated, i wear an 8-8.5, so that was fine, but it seemed like every boot i tried on was too loose in the ankle and would bunch up when i tried to point my toes, or they were too tight in the calf and i couldn't zip them without pinching, or then if they fit that way, they came up too high and i couldn't bend my knee...i ended up buying a pair of paddock boots and half chaps, does anyone have any suggestions for tall boots because in the future i would still like to get them



That's how brand new tall boots are supposed to fit until you break them in. They're supposed to be tight and too tall...once they are broken in they fall down, bunch/fold around the ankles and stretch around the calf.


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

I have an extremely difficult time finding boots. I have a small foot and can't find any shoe size with calf sizes that fit me. Measure up the back of your calf, around the ankle, and around the calf, then start searching different brands. I ended up with a brand of boot that I would have never considered, but they fit me like a glove!


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

MissH said:


> Rachel, measure your calf. Follow this: http://www.nittanyimports.com/measure.png
> 
> Let me know what the size is. My foot is a size 8 and I've just been through a whole "tall boot ordeal". I can probably help for sure.


it's 15" around the top
14.5 around the calf
16.5 tall 

and my ankles are 9", even tho i know you didn't ask lol

Oh and the boots that i tried on were so tight that i couldn't even get the zipper all the way up, or were so bulky around the ankle it was bunching or so tall that i couldn't bend my knee at all without it pinching terribly


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

MissH said:


> And what discipline are we talking here?


right now i'm just taking basic english lessons, but i'm going to be doing dressage once i get my confidence back a bit, i don't know if i'm going to be showing or now, but if i do it won't be until at least next year


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Shasta1981 said:


> I usually find that my boots stretch out around the calves after a few rides so i like to have them a little tight in that area when Im trying them on. I buy half chaps tight too. The ones I just bought recently were kind of tough to zip at first but now they fit like a glove! You don't want them tight in the ankle so that you can keep your heels down without a problem. I wouldn't want them to be slouchy though so I'm not sure how loose we are talking about. What brands were you trying? Was some one at the tack store helping you? I like ariat if you can swing the expense.


 I tried on a bunch of different brands, a few of them were ariat, i ended up getting ariat paddock boots, i can't afford to get tall boots now, but hoping next year to get a pair of tall boots


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

This is what I ended up ordering: Classic Dress High Rider II - Mountian Horse - Women - Mountian Horse Tall Boots, Dress, Field, Sportive, All Terrain

I swear by Mountain Horse boots, and although I haven't tried these they are the exact same measurements as the winter stella polaris I ordered from them so I'm psyched to get them. 

As some of the other posters said, the reason tall dressage boots (specifically because they are stiffer) are such a pain in the butt to break in is because they are supposed to be so tall at first. When the ankle breaks they will drop and then be the appropriate height. This is a painful process and not for the weak at heart - but will make for the proper fitting boot height wise in the end.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

If you're just having a few lessons and doing general riding, I wouldn't go down the tall boot path as yet. I don't know how old you are, but if you're still in your teenage years and still growing, I really wouldn't bother until you stop growing and get into more serious showing. 
I have had to go down the path of having both tall boots and gaiters custom made, as I seem to have a weird shaped calf and none of the generic brands comfortably fit me!!


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Kayty said:


> If you're just having a few lessons and doing general riding, I wouldn't go down the tall boot path as yet. I don't know how old you are, but if you're still in your teenage years and still growing, I really wouldn't bother until you stop growing and get into more serious showing.
> I have had to go down the path of having both tall boots and gaiters custom made, as I seem to have a weird shaped calf and none of the generic brands comfortably fit me!!


I'm 25 so long done with growing lol, i started riding when i was 12 and always rode western, then when i was 21 i got pregnant so i took off riding until last year, I had played with English in the past and liked it, so back in may when i got my OTTB mare i decided to do dressage, but my balance is not what it used to be so i'm taking some english lessons to get back into shape before i start taking the more expensive dressage lesson, the barn where they have the dressage lessons also has shows, so at that point i will probably start showing on their lesson horses...i think my biggest problem is i have really defined muscular calfs from working at a boarding kennel and walking dogs all day long, but really ridiculously skinny ankles, so i need something that tapers more then a normal boot....

When you show do you have to have tall boots or can you just wear paddock boots with nice half chaps that look like boots?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Haha ok yes long done with growing then!!
I would still probably go for short boots and gaiters/chaps for now while you're learning - less effort needed to 'break them in'!!
I show official dressage locally and at state level, and in Australia you are allowed to wear short boots and gaiters up to medium level dressage. I'm not sure what the ruling is in the US so you might want to check that out with your national equestrian federation. But I would say you'd be fine to wear short boots and gaiters


----------

